# Ammo Question?



## Wingmaster55 (Feb 25, 2006)

Ok yesterday at fleet farm I bought 2 boxes of shotgun shells. One was Remington Nitro Pheasant 12ga. 2.75in. 1400fps. 1.25oz. shot #5 shot. The other was Remington Premier Pheasant Load 12ga. 2.75in. 3.25DR.EQ. 1.25oz. shot #5 shot. So my question is how many FPS is the Remington Premier pheasant load cause it doesnt say anywhere. Also all the internals are the same like copperplated shot same powder and wad. But one was only $8 and the other was $10?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

1330 fps for the regular pheasant loads. The nitro's are of harder lead and won't deform as much as regular lead shot, thus a better and tighter pattern is the result. The copper plating doesn't reduce deforming to my knowledge. I use a lot of the Premier Nitro 27 Handicap Trap Loads in 7.5 and 8 shot for crows and upland and haven't found anything better for my gun.


----------

